

Show HN: CoinNotify - Bitcoin price conversor in context - ibittler
http://www.coinnotify.org/

======
ibittler
You may be wondering why I have created CoinNotify

Well, besides the fact I like bitcoins, is that I wanted to keep track of the
price, but I'm not constantly looking so CoinNotify puts the current price in
context. Right now it shows the last 24-hour trend, but in the future you'll
be able to toggle to 12h, 5 days, etc.

Another feature I love, is that it periodically (every 5 minutes, right now)
shows a notification for the current price. Unfortunately, this feature is,
right now, only available when using Firefox.

Also, I offer an embed for other users to include on their web sites.

Don't worry, this is just the beginning! I'm planning to do interesting things
with the bitcoin price information I'm collecting. Let me know what you think!
:)

